# Best 5l glass cleaner...



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

As per title, in terms of value and quality what would you recommend? Had a sample of AF Crystal and it worked well, just curious if any other suggestion for a 5l purchase.


----------



## alexharvey (May 16, 2013)

i used car chem glass cleaner for the first time today, prob the best i used for ages didnt streak at all used a waffle weave mf


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Espuma Crystal Green for me :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Megs glass cleaner concentrate or Maxolen glass cleaner


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I really like AF crystal, autobrite crystall or autoglym fast glass. I. Sure you could get the autoglym in 5 litres under its trade name.

I have 5 litres of autosmart clear glass or something but I didn't rate it. First time I've not liked an autosmart product. I quite like the faster evaporating ones. I'd prefer do do any deeper cleaning with glass polish if I've ever needed anything stronger.


----------



## Mini devil (May 4, 2014)

It's not quite 5 litres but meguairs glass cleaner concentrate is brilliant barely any is needed, smells good and really leaves your windows looking see through!


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

I have over 20 different glass cleaning products in my collection and i have to say that Meguiars glass cleaner concentrate is one of the best, smells amazing also and you dilute it 1:10 so you get around 40L of product


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Have a look at CarChem Clarity - excellent glass cleaner


----------



## ernielongse (Jun 2, 2014)

best glass cleaner ..love it...


----------



## DebbieOCD (Jan 25, 2012)

AS Glass Clear for me, I find a mist of product over the area with a glass cloth I got from the local rep works well.

If the glass is really dirty I find AG Glass Polish works nicely provided you work it in well, i've found it a bit of a pig to remove if I accidentally use too much or don't work it in enough.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks everyone, forgot I've got some AG Fast Glass to use up :speechles

Tend to get drawn into the Car Chem promotions so may order on my next go or I may check out the Megs, sounds really good value. Dumb question but any issues on shelf life? Only using it on mine and Mrs car but like to have plenty in, guessing as Megs is concentrated that will defo have no issues?!


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Dodo juice clearly menthol is a firm favourite of mine. Ive now got the one litre pro bottle which makes 4 litres. Smells good too lol.

Used AF Crystal, AG fast class and AS Glass clear in the past and tbh just depends on the cloth.


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

AF Crystal is my glass cleaner of choice.


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

I have used Autobrite's Crystal, Meguiars Glass Cleaner and Autosmart's Glass Clear...they are all the same...found the best results from using a proper glass cloth, and spray the product onto the cloth and work into the glass.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Espuma Crystal Green for me as well 

It's great stuff


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Autosmart Smart Screen - it's more of a cream than a liquid and dries onto the glass. then you polish it off. Fabulous stuff. 5 litres lasts ages!!

Recently got Glimmermann Glass cleaner and it's pretty good too so far.

Cooks


----------



## _Steven67 (Apr 8, 2014)

What cloth do you guys use ?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I always use 2. A short pile MF for the first wipe over and a glass MF for the finish.

When it comes to glass, the more clean MF the better.


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

MDC250 said:


> As per title, in terms of value and quality what would you recommend? Had a sample of AF Crystal and it worked well, just curious if any other suggestion for a 5l purchase.


I've been autosmart reglaze, it's fantastic no steaks even in hot sun, gets tobacco of glass, uve probably heard of it, it's even replaced my old fave, ag car glass Polish, trouble is its not bring made anymore. But still lots about. :thumb:


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

Spoony said:


> I always use 2. A short pile MF for the first wipe over and a glass MF for the finish.
> 
> When it comes to glass, the more clean MF the better.


+1 for 2 cloths but j just use 2 normal mfs


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

AS glass clear


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Meguiars Glass Cleaner Concentrate - The best i've tried. I also use it every single day on my Oakley prescription lenses. Superb.


----------



## dekerf1996 (Sep 9, 2008)

I find its more about the cloths than the cleaner tbh.

Most work rather well, although i hate AG fast glass as it ends up condensating in the mornings, when no other i tried does. 

I current use the megs concentrate for the cars, round the house.... one 4 litre bottle makes nearly 40 litres, so will last a while!!!

As for cloths, normal cheap microfibre for the application and then a Dodo juice mint merkin for removal, easy streak free finish, everytime.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Megs or Wyeth aerosols


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Megs ordered...£23.87 delivered. Happy with that and should last a long, long time!

Thanks again everyone for suggestions.


----------



## Ford (Feb 11, 2013)

http://www.mainzcarcare.co.uk/bri-10-glass-cleaner?search=glass cleaner
Brilliant stuff for the price!


----------



## gazansteythomas (Sep 14, 2013)

Autoglym window clean is epic


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Nilco Nilglass or Espuma Blue for me..


----------



## dan4291 (Dec 7, 2012)

Ford said:


> http://www.mainzcarcare.co.uk/bri-10-glass-cleaner?search=glass cleaner
> Brilliant stuff for the price!


Just ordered some of this. Been using Carchem Clarity up to now, didn't deal well with bugs, hoping Mainz Bri-10 will.


----------



## Power Maxed (Feb 12, 2014)

Why not try ours out, 1 litre is £9.99 and 5 Litre is £15.99 concentrate

http://www.powermaxed.com/clean-your-car/window-glass-cleaner

Reviews are very good, not had a single issue with this


----------

